# Bonding wood to sheet metal without screws



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a project I am going to start. I need to mount very securely a piece of plywood directly to sheet metal. I cannot screw/bolt through the metal and i dont have acess to a welder to weld studs to the metal. Are they any proven adhesives for something like this? I was considering locktight but not sure if it will hold up over weather changes (on the exteriror side of the metal). This needs to be a permanent securement. Any ideas?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

You mention weather changes.It would help answer your question if we knew what the project is.Also what kind and thickness of sheet metal. Stainless,mild steel?
Since you mention weather changes your location could be helpful.Texas or Alaska?


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

Cab of a truck. I build speaker boxes and such, I have an ext cab silverado and I plan on building the amplifier rack behind the rear seat. southern illinois weather, it changes every 5 minutes around here, lol. It would be 3/4 piece of mdf. Possibly plywood.


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

This might work. But only on the inside of the truck. And only if the pieces mate well. I suggest using mdf for the piece making contact. It's very stable. If you choose to use this. Remember to coat both pieces and let them dry completely before making contact. I'm sure you can adhere a flat piece of metal to a flat piece of mdf. But their May be other variables you need to consider. How heavy it's? Is it perfectly flat? Will it ever get wet? Ect.


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I wont get wet, piece will be roughly 3ft by 3ft, dont know the exact measurements, havent pulled the seat to look yet. I have used a similar product for rubber roofing, so I am familiar on application techniques.


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

Gorilla Glue.
I've glued wood to metal (stainless and mild steels as well as non-ferrous metals) for years with it. And wood to polished stone (like granite and marble for example) too.
For years.
Never had a failure yet.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I also would use contact cement however I would go over the back side of the sheet metal with an orbital sander with a 60X disc and rough it up first.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Liquid nails. Be sure to remove any grease/oil, etc with acetone or lacquer thinner first.

http://www.liquidnails.com/products/construction-adhesive-LN903


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

the metal is going to be all curvy and ribbed, so you wont have a nice flat surface. whatever you use, I would rough up the metal first. and clean it well, they put all sorts of lubricants on the stampings, not sure how well they clean them if they arent getting painted.


----------

